# Any interest in Kali Illustrisimo Seminar in New Jersey?



## MA Fan (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm writing to see if there are any individuals out there that would be interested in attending a Kali Illustrisimo seminar in New Jersey that would be taught by Master Christopher ("Toper") Ricketts.  If so, please advise so that a head-count can be taken.  You can also provide your email address if you'd like.  In the event that 20 or more people say yes, further details of the date, time, cost and specific location will be posted.  Thank you.


----------

